# Plug in your Phone line??!!



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

I never plugged in my phone line in my 921 and was told that I am being chaged $5 because o that per month! They said if I plug it in the system will deteck it and stop charging me and I dont need to call back. Does that sound reliable?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

NO - The only receivers that require a phoneline connect to save $5 per month are:
942
625
522
322
I don't know about the new mpeg4 receivers.


----------



## Kendick (Feb 1, 2005)

Notorious said:


> I never plugged in my phone line in my 921 and was told that I am being chaged $5 because o that per month! They said if I plug it in the system will deteck it and stop charging me and I dont need to call back. Does that sound reliable?


When ordering my VIP622, the CSR told me about the mandatory telephone connection, or a $5 charge. I explained that I had no phone jack near the Receiver's location and she suggested that the installing technician could put in a "wireless phone jack" using the electrical outlet.
Does this ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone know what's the purpose of plugging the phone line and charging $5 for not doing so?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

dojoman said:


> Does anyone know what's the purpose of plugging the phone line and charging $5 for not doing so?


So Dish knows where the receivers are. If you have more than one line, be sure to plug your receivers into the phone number on your Dish Account.

I was told by Dish, all duel-tuner receivers are subject to the $5 charge.


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

Kendick said:


> When ordering my VIP622, the CSR told me about the mandatory telephone connection, or a $5 charge. I explained that I had no phone jack near the Receiver's location and she suggested that the installing technician could put in a "wireless phone jack" using the electrical outlet.
> Does this ring a bell with anyone?


It would be nice if they would give you a wireless phone jack, but you can pick one up anywhere, I have seen them at walmart even. I think they are around 50-60 bucks, somewhere in that range. So it may be worth it if you plan on sticking with dish for a while


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> NO - The only receivers that require a phoneline connect to save $5 per month are:
> 942
> 625
> 522
> ...


Ok BUT he told me Im currently being charged $5 for the 921 because its not plugged in. Last I checked my bill I didnt see this charge. I think he might be confused.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

as it was relayed to me, the $5 occurs if you have a dual tuner box and a single tuner box. and it's the single tuner box they are concerned with. why you ask? 

simple. if you have a dual tuner, then logically you could have 2 TV's. a normal install. So where is that 2nd tuner? oh, you gave that to your neighbor or buddy so he could toss up a dish and "steal" what you said you were gonna use. so in order to compensate for those types of people, Dish charges $5 when the 2nd receiver (I think it was) isn't plugged in so they can make sure it's in YOUR house and not your buds. I got a little confused as to which receiver needed the phone line, just that i didn't was all i was caring about at that point  

but this only seems to matter for dual tuners, or maybe 3 and 4 tuner setups not sure. I know with a 921/501/301 I was told they didn't care, so it doesn't make complete sense


----------



## denness544 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a 625 and when the phone plug came loose for a few days, everytime I turned on my receiver I would get a message telling me to plug it into a phone line or else I would be charged $5.99. So I don't think it's only for the single tuner receivers.


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

Only the Dual tuners need to be plugged in to the phone. If you have 4 rooms hooked up and 2 of them have the 625 or 322 and the other 2 have 311's, the dual tuner is the only one that needs to be hooked up to the phone. With the 311's you are already getting the $5 additional charge.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Notorious said:


> Ok BUT he told me Im currently being charged $5 for the 921 because its not plugged in. Last I checked my bill I didnt see this charge. I think he might be confused.


The CSR may be confused, but there could be some validity to this. The $5 charge is an extra receiver/extra equipment outlet charge. This charge is applied to any extra tuner you have on your account. If you have a dual-tuner box like the 942 or 921, this fee is also applicable because even though there's only 1 box, it includes multiple tuners. The way you avoid the extra tuner fees with Dish is by having the box(es) connected to your phone all the time.

I've been getting nailed with the fee the past 18 months with 2 physical boxes (301 and 510) because my house did not have a phone line near either TV. I've actually just completed rewiring the the phone lines in the house and I added one near my living room TV so when my 622 is intalled Feb 25th, I can have it connected to a phone line and avoid the fee.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I've got a 721 and a 921 and do not get charged the no-phone-line fee (neither have ever been connected to a phone line).

As to the wireless phone jacks, I tried one last week and it failed miserably. Depending on the outlet, the base unit and extension unit wouldn't even connect. when I finally found jacks where the 2 could connect, getting a dial tone was very hit-or-miss. Plus the static in the line was so bad that it wouldn't have worked for a data connection anyway. YMMV.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The additional outlet "no phone connected" fee applies only to the dual tuner _dual output_ or multi-room receivers. Those are the ones Kevin listed back in post #2 plus presumably the 622. The 721 and 921 are also dual tuner models but can only operate in what is now known as Single Mode.

If you have more than one receiver, a few evenings spent reading the Audit Team Discussion thread should provide sufficient motivation for plugging in the line.


----------



## FF Mac (Feb 3, 2006)

What will happen to those of us that don't have a home phone? I've been using a cell phone as my only phone for years now.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

welcome FF mac. 

I think in that case, you'll have to have the audit team call every so often to verify and you'll likely have to pay for those fees. too bad they don't have these receivers capable of being hooked to the home network to send via the internet


----------



## FF Mac (Feb 3, 2006)

Does Direct TV have a similar fee?


----------



## portagent (Jan 5, 2006)

I am using a VOIP line with vonage, does anyone know how to trick a 942 into accepting a "*" 99 on the prefix screen when the 942 dials out? *99 is supposed to slow down the phone transmission to make the connect with dish Inc. 

By remote it only takes numeric numbers, if you try to give it a symbol it takes me into a PVR screen. ??

Thanks
Louis


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

portagent said:


> I am using a VOIP line with vonage, does anyone know how to trick a 942 into accepting a "*" 99 on the prefix screen when the 942 dials out? *99 is supposed to slow down the phone transmission to make the connect with dish Inc.
> 
> By remote it only takes numeric numbers, if you try to give it a symbol it takes me into a PVR screen. ??
> 
> ...


I'd like to know this too. Will the 942 take a USB keyboard? I think my 721 will.

Of course if they've got that as a numeric-only field, we're basically screwed.


----------



## cable_killer (Feb 5, 2006)

dish network has wireles jacks available. they are only 39.00. i highly recommend not getting them from radio shack.(can run over 80.00+) and may not be read on receiver.All dual tuners are required to have the phone line connected to avoid the 2nd tv outlet. if not, seperate receivers would need to beplaced and charged as additional outlet fees


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

portagent said:


> I am using a VOIP line with vonage, does anyone know how to trick a 942 into accepting a "*" 99 on the prefix screen when the 942 dials out? *99 is supposed to slow down the phone transmission to make the connect with dish Inc.
> 
> By remote it only takes numeric numbers, if you try to give it a symbol it takes me into a PVR screen. ??
> 
> ...


Try using channel up to cycle through your choices.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Try using channel up to cycle through your choices.


Does that work for certain receivers? For my 721 and 921, it just moves the cursor to another box (the channel up and up-arrow are the same button).


----------



## Jordan420 (Nov 11, 2003)

jakattak said:


> The CSR may be confused, but there could be some validity to this. The $5 charge is an extra receiver/extra equipment outlet charge. This charge is applied to any extra tuner you have on your account. If you have a dual-tuner box like the 942 or 921, this fee is also applicable because even though there's only 1 box, it includes multiple tuners. The way you avoid the extra tuner fees with Dish is by having the box(es) connected to your phone all the time.
> 
> I've been getting nailed with the fee the past 18 months with 2 physical boxes (301 and 510) because my house did not have a phone line near either TV. I've actually just completed rewiring the the phone lines in the house and I added one near my living room TV so when my 622 is intalled Feb 25th, I can have it connected to a phone line and avoid the fee.


Neither of your receivers are incurring an extra fee because they are not connected to a phone line.
Neither one is a dual tunner.
Plug phone lines in if you like but your bill will not go down


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

kmcnamara said:


> Does that work for certain receivers? For my 721 and 921, it just moves the cursor to another box (the channel up and up-arrow are the same button).


I was mainly speaking about the 942. Not sure if it works with the 921 and 721. I wil try it tonight if I get a chance.


----------

